# Spitting Albino Paradise Fish



## Vesuvius (Jan 23, 2005)

I have had a albino and red paradise fish for about four months now and the albino has just started spitting water. She shoots it at me and at the tank light. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never heard of them spitting. I've heard them jumping out of the water to grab food out of the owners hand so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! I have seen this also. I have also seen dwarf gouramis "spit" The fish is actually "spitting" at what it thinks is food. You may have some food particles on your glass under your light. Great observation!


----------



## Vesuvius (Jan 23, 2005)

I actually thought about that but there is no food on the glass cover that protects the light. As for spitting at me, I dont look like food (ha, ha).


----------

